#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Book suggestions

## Parwez

Can anyone suggest  the names of some PLC  books which contain a lot of example programs related to power plant and industries?? I am badly in need of one...





  Similar Threads: Need project suggestions Need your suggestions Wanna buy a new smartphone! Suggestions please? Admission in B Tech NIT College - Suggestions Needed Data base Connectivity Suggestions Needed

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> Can anyone suggest  the names of some PLC  books which contain a lot of example programs related to power plant and industries?? I am badly in need of one...


Thread moved to the engineers discussion zone...please post in the relevant section to get prompt replies..  :):

----------

